# Grooming Clippers



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Assuming you are not planning on going into professional grooming anytime soon, I would just get something in-expensive for clippers. For sanitary trims I use a 10 blade. If the owner desires the "pants" (feathering on the hind legs) to be shortened I just scissor that.


----------



## peacekeeper (Apr 17, 2014)

hi, i would recommend the Millers Forge one..


----------

